# Crashing Trains For Fun



## WhoozOn1st (May 29, 2011)

For spectators, a train wreck of an event

"The curious sport of train-crashing, though new to Los Angeles, had been around for several years, says Jim Reisdorff, author of the book 'The Man Who Wrecked 146 Locomotives: The Story of "Head-On" Joe Connolly.'

"From 1896 to 1932, Connolly staged 73 train wrecks at state fairs and other galas, mostly in the Midwest.

"'I guess the train wrecks appealed to the more primitive side of man — the thrill of seeing something destroyed,' Reisdorff said. 'Nowadays people go to demolition derbies.'

"He also noted that 'the railroads played a much bigger part in everyday life back then. Seeing something so familiar getting mangled was fascinating'"







In a staged train wreck with political trappings, the Roosevelt and the Hoover go head-to-head at the 1932 Iowa State Fair. Iowa State Fair Museum photo.
​


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 29, 2011)

I think my husband used to wreck trains on the computer software he had years ago. Not sure if it was on purpose or because he was a lousy engineer. :giggle:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 29, 2011)

Some of us of a certain age also recall Gomez wrecking trains on "The Addams Family" TV show...

 ("The train-crash sequence, in which the model trains collide and explode, was shot once, and that footage was used every time Gomez wrecked model trains.")
Always fun!!


----------

